# Bugs!



## ozzysangel (Jul 13, 2015)

Please share your bug photographs!


----------



## ozzysangel (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## ozzysangel (Jul 25, 2015)

Japanese Beetle on grape leaf.


----------



## ozzysangel (Aug 7, 2015)

Meadowhawk Dragonfly: Female


----------



## friz1983 (Aug 13, 2015)

Azure damselfly by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## woolybear (Aug 30, 2015)

I might need some help with an ID on these bugs!


----------



## snowbear (Aug 30, 2015)

Whirling zigzags.  I can't remember the scientific name.


----------



## friz1983 (Aug 31, 2015)

Fly by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## friz1983 (Sep 9, 2015)

Bumblebee by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr


----------

